# Looking for rims for my Maxima



## Straw242 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm am currently searching for rims for my 2011 Maxima SV. I really would like to get newer model rims preferably from a 2013. My local Nissan dealer informed me that they need a VIN# in order to pinpoint the exact rims I want, but I really do not feel comfortable getting/taking a picture of a Maxima parked out there somewhere. Is there any other way to get my dealer this info or a legit website I can purchase these wheels from? I have attached a picture of the ones I want. I believe these are from a 2013 model Nissan Maxima SV? Thanks.


----------



## kylekruchok (Apr 6, 2016)

How about these? 

Maxima Style Replica Wheels Silver 19x8 SET


----------

